# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El fabuloso puente sobre el mar Rojo

## sergi1907

PROYECTO FARAÓNICO ENTRE EGIPTO Y ARABIA SAUDÍ

Al Sisi devuelve dos islas al rey saudí, que invierte 1.500 millones de euros en Egipto
El puente es un proyecto histórico que conectará a los musulmanes de África y Oriente Medio

¿Por qué Egipto regala dos islas a Arabia Saudí?, se preguntaban los cairotas que protestaban el domingo en la plaza Tahrir. ¡Y encima le dan al rey Salman la Orden del Nilo, la más alta condecoración del país!, se indignaban. Hubo cinco detenidos en la manifestación, y según medios egipcios los reniegos han seguido en las redes sociales por lo que muchos creen que es una venta del país al capital saudí.

Cuando, el pasado jueves 7 de abril, el rey Salman llegaba a Egipto acompañado de 25 príncipes y 18 ministros (algunos, en su doble condición), todos los observadores de Oriente Medio se preguntaban cuánto dinero traía en la cartera y con qué fin. Ahora se sabe que se trataba de 1.500 millones de euros en inversiones y ayudas directas que la economía egipcia necesita con urgencia (ya que dedica a la compra de armas buena parte de sus arcas). Pero, ¡llevarse dos islas a cambio!

Los islotes de Tiran y Sanafir recuerdan un poco el caso de Perejil: apenas nadie sabe de su existencia, prácticamente nadie vive allí, pero ¡ay si alguien lo toca!

Quizás faltó información por parte del Gobierno egipcio (y de medios como The New York Times , que ha dado por buena la versión popular) sobre el sentido del regalo de estas dos islas insignificantes...

En realidad, se trata tan solo de un traspaso de soberanía, ya que ambos peñascos pertenecen a Arabia Saudí, no a Egipto, que los mantenía más o menos en concepto de leasing. El sentido de devolverlos ahora no es otro que el de facilitar un proyecto beneficioso para todos, y además histórico, trascendental: la unión del mundo árabe y musulmán del norte de África y el de la Península Arábiga, el acceso por carretera para todos los musulmanes de Africa hacia La Meca y Medina a través de un puente fabuloso, uno de los más grandes del mundo, en el que además ¡se podrá cobrar peaje!

Los islotes de Tiran y Sanafir están en mitad del golfo de Aqaba y a medio camino -menos de 10 kilómetros- de las costas de Egipto y Arabia Saudí. En el extremo norte del golfo están el puerto israelí de Eilat y el jordano de Aqaba y en el sur, frente a las islas, en el lado egipcio se encuentra la famosa ciudad balneario (y centro de encuentros diplomáticos) de Sharm el Sheij.

En 1949 el rey saudí Abdelaziz cedió las islas a Egipto, al parecer temiendo que fueran ocupadas por el recién creado estado de Israel. En 1967, el presidente egipcio Nasser bloqueó el llamado estrecho de Tirán (el paso entre territorio egipcio y la isla más cercana) en vísperas de la guerra de los Seis Días, por lo que en el acuerdo de paz de 1979 entre Egipto e Israel todo este espacio de golfo de Aqaba que comprende el estrecho y las islas fue declarado abierto al tráfico internacional. Desde entonces, un pequeño contingente militar estadounidense actúa como observador del acuerdo de paz desde Tiran.

La idea de construir un puente de unos 40 kilómetros entre Egipto y Arabia Saudí, que tendría una pata en la isla de Tiran, existe desde 1988 y ha sido varias veces archivado, sobre todo por las protestas de Israel al considerar que afectaría a sus intereses y seguridad. Dada la existencia del acuerdo de paz entre Egipto e Israel desde 1979, ¿qué mejor que devolver las islas a Arabia Saudí?

En el 2005 pareció que la construcción del puente de pondría en marcha, pero la actividad terrorista en la península del Sinaí había comenzado, Israel puso objeciones y el entonces presidente egipcio, Hosni Mubarak, dijo que Sharm el Sheij se vería afectado negativamente -según recuerda The New Arab- al verse saturada y convertirse en un grave problema de seguridad. Hay que recordar que los turistas israelíes son la principal clientela del resort turístico egipcio. En el lado egipcio, el puente partiría desde muy cerca de Sharm el Sheikh.

Ahora mismo no es que la seguridad esté mucho más garantizada, con la expansión de las milicias afiliadas al Estado Islámico y tras un atentado como el que derribó el avión ruso que partió de Sharm el Sheij el 31 de octubre del 2015. Sin embargo, el rey Salman hizo el sábado pasado un anuncio oficial en televisión: He acordado con mi hermano, su excelencia el presidente Abdel Fatah al Sisi, construir un puente entre los dos países. Este paso histórico para conectar dos continentes, África y Asia, es un salto cualitativo que incrementará el comercio entre los dos continentes a un nivel sin precedentes.

En total, el rey Salman y el mariscal-presidente Al Sisi firmaron hasta 17 acuerdos. No revelaron más sobre el proyecto del puente pero según los cálculos que se hacían en el 2011, este venía a costar más de 3.000 millones de euros pero para Egipto los ingresos por peaje serían enseguida incluso mayores al aumentar rápidamente el número de peregrinos africanos que lo cruzarían para llegar a La Meca. Sin contar el beneficio en puestos de trabajo...

El puente, por cierto, llevará el nombre del rey Salman.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...ojo-islas.html

----------

Asterion (13-abr-2016),Jonasino (11-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016)

----------

